

Ask HN: How does JavaScript tie to the web? - udswagz

I have some coding experience with Javascript but i would love to hear from more experienced minds their thoughts about Javascript. Thanks in advance.
======
Eraden
Avoid shit like map, filter, etc. Sooner or later, you discover this
unbelievably slow down your application. Unless you are one of hipster/ninja
supercoder how think he is best hacker on the world.

